# (Fun Poll) Music Era's



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I reckon the 80's!


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

I agree

Martine xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i've said 90's as was a child of the 90's


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

70's for me!!!!!!!!!!

As sades said in another post Im an oldie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

The early eighties gets my vote EVERY time    Sadly by the time I got to go to clubs etc life had moved on to the dross of the late eighties (no offence Rick Astley but not a patch on early stuff....!)


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

I love the music from the 60's


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

superstar84 said:


> I don't think there is music now - well not real music like it used to be!


ger away wi ya, there are lots of talented artists out there gracing us with their presence, what about Amy Whinehouse who is extremely brilliant, Coldplay, Snow Patrol, James Morrison all outstanding

hence why i picked the 00's

xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I think its got to be the 80's for me


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I picked 80's but then should it should maybe be the 70's. But now I think it should be the 00's


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Emma  

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

80's for me too!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I've voted the 00's, but I do like the 90s and maybe some of the 80s  

Tina xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

80's for me too but this was when I was growing up (yes I really am that old!!)


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

80's every time, sorry


----------

